# What a way to



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

bring Sable back into the story lines. Last nights show was really dumb (I thought) between Stephanie & Sable.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 12, 2003)

I havnt watched Wrestling since Brock and The Big show collapsed the ring.........whats been happening?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 12, 2003)

Little wrestling , to much talk,  some good wrestling but not much, sex sells so mcmann trys to lure everyone in with his "show"
I liked wrestling better when there was blood and fueds, good guys and bad  and everyone hated the bad guys . The managers where interfering and seldom got caught.


----------

